# Dragon APX vs APX2 / AX2



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Apart from the swiftlock tech on the X2's, are there any other changes from this goggle, ie FOV, venting, nose bridge fit?


----------



## grayisawsm (May 24, 2013)

I can't speak for the APX2's or the AX2's, but my pair of APXS's has disappointed me insanely. I love the design and fit on my face, but the goggles fogged like crazy, and just today while I was riding, the lens actually separated itself into two different parts, the inside lens, and the actual tinted outer part. I've yet to contact customer service but I'm not expecting anything great, as I have previously from the company. As much as I would love to recommend this goggle for its easy lens interchanging system and stylish looks, the fit and finish as well as durability of the goggle leave much to be desired. This is only my experience though, perhaps others have had greater luck with these goggles.


----------



## surjerrylee (Feb 1, 2015)

Just bought the X2 goggles off eBay for a good price and I'm excited to try them.

Anyone know what the difference is between the X2 and APX2? They look the exact same...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

surjerrylee said:


> Just bought the X2 goggles off eBay for a good price and I'm excited to try them.
> 
> Anyone know what the difference is between the X2 and APX2? They look the exact same...


I think it's the same just renamed as they're phasing out the APX.


----------



## surjerrylee (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks! That makes me feel a lot better about my purchase


----------



## bedevere007 (Feb 19, 2015)

*The APX goggles I have has holes on the top where the X2 doesn't.*



JVee said:


> Apart from the swiftlock tech on the X2's, are there any other changes from this goggle, ie FOV, venting, nose bridge fit?


I have both. The X2 has an outer skinny frame around the goggles and the APX has holes on top of the goggles to breath I guess.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

twice the HP


----------



## surjerrylee (Feb 1, 2015)

bedevere007 said:


> I have both. The X2 has an outer skinny frame around the goggles and the APX has holes on top of the goggles to breath I guess.


That's correct. The APX do have holes on the top, but I didn't see a difference between the APX2's and X2's.


----------

